# quick 200 20v question about parting a 5000



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

i have access to an audi 5000 turbo 5cyl, i know the clusters usually go for a decent price but i could part out anything off this car
engine-450 ish?
trans-300 ish?
cluster 80
mesh wheels-(2)
and anything else off the car it is red with 180k miles on it.... let me know if this would help anyone out.... or if not i can crush the whole car for 375 and be on my way.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: quick 200 20v question about parting a 5000 (plynch)*

I can get an engine and trans at the local yard for around 350-400 with around 150K miles. Is this a quattro? Part the whole thing and when you sell all you can.... Mail the rest to me.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

i could do 350-400 i was just throwing a number out there, i thought all the 5cyl engines if they were turbo were hot ****? no?....im a 1.8t guy myself but i know theres not alot of 5ks around, so...i figured i'd fish & what bites i got, nd yeah its quattro with the quattro rear defroster lettering


_Modified by plynch at 11:41 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (plynch)*

Audi 5000's came with the 10v MC engine... I have that engine. The 20v 3B swaps are hot stuff. Not so much the 10v. Does yours have the 20vT?


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

this was a 200 pretty sure it was a 20vT it has the huge wastegate behind the head, the long round intake manifold with the raised turbo script on the intake. i usually just see the regular 5cyl 10v n/a engines... ive only ever seen two of these, the other was missing everything including the camshaft, and the owner wanted 350 for it.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

better yet where would the engine code be and ill settle it for sure. i looked but im not familiar with vintage audi--- they are rare to begin with.


----------



## elaw (Nov 30, 2009)

*10V vs. 20V*

Not sure where to find the engine code but the most obvious difference between 10V and 20V is the 10V motor has intake and exhaust manifold on the same (passenger) side of the head. 20V motors have the intake manifold on the driver's side.
Another way to tell is are the spark plugs accessed via the middle of the valve cover (20V) or on the side of the head (10V)?
Or... post a photo!


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

that fixed it they were both on the pass. side so that is a 10vt and not really the cat's meow?....what did they do hp wise?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: quick 200 20v question about parting a 5000 (plynch)*

ill buy the wheel hubs from you if its a turbo quattro


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

no problem, ill see if i can get them off for ya.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah its a 10v car. The engines are still worth something, but its no 20v. I'd pull the engine and tranny and any other useful parts. T44's all share window regs and they are common failure points so I'm sure you could get some buyers for those (me included).


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks ill check and see.


----------

